# Need someone to plow/salt bethel park lot (pittsburgh)



## Tediesel (Dec 8, 2003)

taken care of


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I plow woth my quad, depending on how big the lot is Pics? Thats a good bit of a drive for me But I guess if you needed it done I could do it and charge accordingly. Why don't you do it.


----------

